# Fixing a bad posture?



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a p*ss poor posture, one of the worst I've seen to be honest due to spending too much time on a PC chair using bad posture

Shoulders go forward, which I blame for my shoulder injuries

I got told off a physio that it's best to start trying to fix it now (was 18 at the time) as it may cause problems for me when I'm older

Never really thought about it until recently

Can anyone help?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I used to have really bad posture from an obese childhood, trying to hide dem' tiddies.

For me, I just tried to actively maintain my posture throughout the day. It'll ache at first but after a while the posture became a natural thing for me.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

yes you need to do some postural exercises

try this






karen


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Look up lordosis and the related stretches to help with it.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What problems can bad posture cause? I always slouch at the computer lol


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

bad posture can cause muscle aches, spine aches, neck strains, poor digestion, poor circulation, tension headaches, chest pain, poor breathing , tiredness which will then exacerbate low libido, etc

Kaza


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Squats and deadlifts sorted out my terrible posture.

It's hard to slouch forward when you've got a thick layer of muscle running down your back. Even when I'm sitting at my computer my back automatically sits upright with shoulders back.

Gain more muscle mass on you and most of your bad posture should correct itself.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Squats and deadlifts sorted out my terrible posture.
> 
> It's hard to slouch forward when you've got a thick layer of muscle running down your back. Even when I'm sitting at my computer my back automatically sits upright with shoulders back.
> 
> Gain more muscle mass on you and most of your bad posture should correct itself.


same here mate.

i used to slouch alot from spending every weekend riding bikes and being hunched over the handle bars for hour and hours on end.

deadlifts made a massive difference to how upright my back is when im just sat not thinking about how im sitting.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

It's not the bottom of my back that's the problem, it's not slouching, sitting upright used to cause me backache but as you've said since deadlifting it's sorted itself out, after all deadlifting is my favourite exercise

It's the top of my back, it's like the top of my spine bends forward more than everyone elses


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Imagine there's a ballon ontop of your head drifting you off backwards! Works for me.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

So it's just your neck and shoulders then?

Do you do much rowing in your back routine? Some cable or t-bar rows to the chest would probably benefit you as well as face pulls (12-15 reps) done slowly and with a pause and squeeze on each rep.

If you don't already then I'd prioritise these exercises in your back routine. Concentrate on working your upper back first and hit the lats afterwards.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

anabolik said:


> So it's just your neck and shoulders then?
> 
> Do you do much rowing in your back routine? Some cable or t-bar rows to the chest would probably benefit you as well as face pulls (12-15 reps) done slowly and with a pause and squeeze on each rep.
> 
> If you don't already then I'd prioritise these exercises in your back routine. Concentrate on working your upper back first and hit the lats afterwards.


Always done bent over rows, my upper back is probably the most visibly muscular bit of my body, going to implement face pulls in to my routine soon :thumb:


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

As said facepulls or seated cable rows to balance out your chest a bit. If you have a foam roller you could try thoracic extensions which help to straighten the upper spine.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

If you find your shoulders slouch forward from using a pc etc. then the best way to get you back to good posture is to strengthen your rhomboids and traps. Over time you'll bring your shoulders back to neutral posture position as at the moment your rhomboids will be lengthened.

Also make sure you are stretching your pecs after workouts and if they are tight then use pnf stretching which you could do yourself on a door frame.


----------



## jonneymendoza (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all sorry to bump this thread but I too suffer from bad posture. It's usually my lower back that is the issue. What exercise can I do to improve it? I do latts for my back atm


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> I have a p*ss poor posture, one of the worst I've seen to be honest due to spending too much time on a PC chair using bad posture
> 
> Shoulders go forward, which I blame for my shoulder injuries
> 
> ...


Can't help you but I can sympathise. I have this problem (thanks Dad) and in terms of training it causes problems in squatting because your weight is always too far forward ,so my advice is watch out for your knees in squatting - Im currently trying out some knee sleeves . Also front delts get over developled comapred to side I don't know if its linked but like you I can row a disproportianate amount compared to other lifts . Not that it makes a **** of difference to me looking like a hunch back though !


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

jonneymendoza said:


> Hi all sorry to bump this thread but I too suffer from bad posture. It's usually my lower back that is the issue. What exercise can I do to improve it? I do latts for my back atm


Deadlifts


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I have a p*ss poor posture, one of the worst I've seen to be honest due to spending too much time on a PC chair using bad posture
> 
> Shoulders go forward, which I blame for my shoulder injuries
> 
> ...


alexander technique good for this


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

go and see you GP and if he thinks you need one get a specialist referral , i wouldnt try doing anything anyone advises yourself as tbh (and dont take the personally) you are a walking disaster for self treatment of any kind according to your board posts


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

Poor posture usually involves a distortion in one or more of the three main curves in your spine: the slight forward curve at the base of your neck, the slight backward curve between your shoulders or the forward curve in your lower back.

Other possible consequences of poor posture include:

Headaches

Poor posture while working at a desk or using a computer can also cause your neck and scalp muscles to tense up and this tension can lead to headaches.

General Health

Your lungs and digestive system are particularly affected by poor posture: when you chest wall is scrunched up you can only take shallow breaths and pressure on your intestines interferes with your digestion and can lead to constipation.


----------

